# what do they do 4 a wellness check up?????



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

what do they normally do during a wellness checkup? do you do blood work? feces to check for parasites? overall what do you look for in a good vet with hedgehogs? and whats the average cost for a wellness checkup???? 


thanks in advance!!!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

When i took vex in for a general checkup the vet was completely inexperienced and didn't know what to do. He did not touch vex, and when vex popped he would pull his finger away.
I asked a lot of questions i already knew the answer to from browsing these forums and the vet kept saying Vex was the healthiest hedgehog he has ever seen and that all his quill loss is probably natural as he could not see anything on him. 

Anyway, i left pissed off. Of course the vet could not see anything if he did not touch the hedgehog.

In a good vet i want someone who:
*Knows how to handle a hedgehog and is not scared of them
*knows *some* proper information
*does not take offense when corrected regarding false information
*does not simply dismiss health issues that could potentially cause death if left untreated (vex's possible mites or fungus)
*knows how to do a skin scraping on a hedgehog and a fecal test.
*wants to continue to learn about hedgehogs as information is always changing.

For the inexperienced vet to tell me vex was fine and i should stop worrying was $52 CAN.
Most vets in the area charge that amount for dogs and cats, so he was not charging me any more for an exotic animal.

When i go in for a wellness check next time (to a different vet) i am going to get to know the vet, talk about hedgehogs, their experiences, training, what they know about hedgehogs and if they can properly do a skin scraping and a fecal matter test.

Get to know your vet, ask questions, keep an open mind and make sure they have experience with hedgehogs an know how to properly handle yours. The easiest way to see if they are at all experienced with hedgehogs is if they know how to handle one.


----------



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

so for a wellness check they should always do atleast 2 test?!?! 
- fecal for parasites
- skin scraping for mites and/or fungus


i called 2 vets in the area, told me to just see the hedgehog is $75, and a complete wellness check up is from $250 to $300... thats alot!!!

then i called the other vet which is where i take my sugar gliders, he is GREAT with animals but not with people, i never understand him!!! he works with the zoo, and parrot jungle. so he is good with animals. they told me them its $65 to go over the basic and check for parasites... 

i'm not looking for the cheapest vet, but i really think 300 is alot for a scheduled wellness check thats why i want the average cost. 

i think i'm just going to go with the vet i know.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

....... 300$....

you may want to ask what they include in that. As for the other vet, if you have worked with him before you may want to continue to do so, just try to talk to him and ask questions on what you do not understand.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

$300 sounds like there's bloodwork involved too. At least that's what I'd assume. Fecal, skin, blood, weight. 

You also want to ask and make sure what they carry if your hedgie ever has mites(Ask something like... "If my hedgehog has mites, what are my options? What do you carry to treat mites?". WE all know the answer to the mite question, but because it's a life/death thing as well as a convenience thing for you(cause if they don't carry Revolution, then you'll need to find another vet anyways, unless they're willing to get it for you, but then on that note...They had no idea, so you don't know how much experience they have with hedgehogs. BUT if they're willing to listen AND they are willing to handle your hedgehog, then it's possible for yearly check-ups and minor details.)


----------



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

so for hedgies do you think that blood work is something that should be do with a wellness check or is it something that is done if that basic dont seem right ?

like i know with the sugar gliders they check the basic: weight, fur, nose, eyes, etc.. overall see if everything looks normal and does a fecal. then if something is not right then we go into other things...


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

I only pay $35 for the wellness check up then extra for blood work ect $300 is a little high! Good luck with finding your perfect vet.


----------

